# New BHS syllabus



## Bograt (30 Aug 2007)

Anyone have any information on the new syllabus for BHS? As of today, I am scheduled to be on the Small Group Evaluation beginning in December. I was wondering how the it differed from the current syllabus and how the Outlaw will be incorporated.

Cheers,


----------



## Good2Golf (9 Sep 2007)

Bograt said:
			
		

> Anyone have any information on the new syllabus for BHS? As of today, I am scheduled to be on the Small Group Evaluation beginning in December. I was wondering how the it differed from the current syllabus and how the Outlaw will be incorporated.
> 
> Cheers,



Bograt, info on that whole program is pretty sparse.  You may actually be on the front edge of the info-sphere.  A lot of guys would be interested to see how the Outlaw goes.

Cheers,
G2G


----------



## Bograt (9 Sep 2007)

For what it is worth, I have attached the link comparing the syllabi ummm, syllabuses.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/cfts/heli_e.asp

It look like it will be approximately 30 missions longer with the significant majority of the IF phase on the Outlaw. Obviously the sims will play a significant role.

Neat time to be in- since joining I was on the SGE for the Grob, flew the Harvard, on the SGE for the Outlaw and I want to go Sea Kings... 

Someone care to explain how these things fly? PFM??? (Pure F*****'n Magic)


----------

